# "Pimp my Batmobile"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I thought you may be interested in this site that I am proud to be a part of.

Enjoy.....

http://www.pimpmybatmobile.com/


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks beatlepaul for the link,it looks like a cool site!It will come in handy if i decide to fiddle about with my batmobile.CHEERS!


----------

